# You spin me right round....



## wizer (13 Feb 2009)

It's here...







  

Allen and John just dropped it off. Very kind of both to hump it into place for me. 

I'm just having some lunch and then back out there to clear up my crowded workshop and then it's play time!!


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Feb 2009)

With a lathe like we now expect you to start producing some extraordinairy pieces Wiozwer. No excuses, get spinning :lol: 

Pete


----------



## loz (13 Feb 2009)

So jealous !!!! 

Thats Banjo is bigger than my lathe !!!!! 

The poor wife i feel sorry for !


----------



## jpt (13 Feb 2009)

Congratulations it looks like a beauty.

Looks like you missed the slope and went for the sheer drop instead.  

john


----------



## PowerTool (13 Feb 2009)

Congratulations - looks to have an enormous clearance over the bed :shock: 
What diameter can you turn on it ?

Andrew


----------



## mikec (13 Feb 2009)

Congrats Wizer :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

That is a great lathe, hope you have lots of success.

Mike C


----------



## maltrout512 (13 Feb 2009)

You don't do things by half.

Tom said
my crowded workshop 

Thought the saw went!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

So you will have some photos posted tonight of your turning then.

Have fun.


----------



## Jenx (13 Feb 2009)

Aahhh... Fantastic ! 
Well done Wizer, good man.... you'll love this !
Very very pleased for you, Tom... 
Seeing that has cheered up what has so far been a 'distinctly below average' day
(due to work stuff )

And also, well done to Blister and John... 
thats a fair old lift !
Nice one lads... great spirit abounds in the South East, between the 3 of you ! 

What a magic end to the 'start of Wizers sheer-drop slope'

Brilliant ... really brilliant news ! 8) 8)        
:tool: :tool: :tool: :tool: =D> =D> =D> \/ \/ \/


----------



## Blister (13 Feb 2009)

I had one just like it :wink: 

And was I going to change it ? NO :roll: 

I look forward to seeing how Tom gets on with it :lol: 

He has had a go several times in my workshop so soon will know the basics 

then :shock: :shock: :shock: 

watch out UKW tom is about , some good work will start to flow :wink: 

I will be keeping a close eye on him :lol:


----------



## wizer (13 Feb 2009)

maltrout512":1q6ww5b0 said:


> You don't do things by half.
> 
> Tom said
> my crowded workshop
> ...



The saw is off tonight

I still need to buy a few more tools and bits and pieces but I should be turning at least by the middle of next week.

I really want to try and take it slowly and learn spindle work first. I'm not sure how much spindle work I'll be doing in general, but it should help me hone my 'skills'

I have a lot of timber hanging around my workshop, so once that's been cleared out, I'll have more space in the workshop. Need a tool rack above the lathe and some more lighting.


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Feb 2009)

Have a go at goblets, vases, weed pots and bud vases, candle sticks etc. Lot's of spindle work plus a bit of hollowing etc. Good practice.
Has that thing got electronic speed control as well? 

Pete


----------



## MikeG. (13 Feb 2009)

You're lost Tom.........beyond all hope of redemption. :wink:


----------



## wizer (13 Feb 2009)

Bodrighy":xns8cy9b said:


> Has that thing got electronic speed control as well?



Certainly has. 


Cheers Mike. I fell into free fall when I joined this forum all those years ago


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Feb 2009)

wizer":4o0wvvkp said:


> Bodrighy":4o0wvvkp said:
> 
> 
> > Has that thing got electronic speed control as well?
> ...



:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Pete


----------



## Doug B (13 Feb 2009)

looks a beauty Tom, i hope you get as much enjoyment out of it, as i do mine.

Is it this freezing cold weather that has made the _slope_ so slippery :lol: :lol: :lol: ?

Doug.


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Feb 2009)

What feezing weather?It's 70 in the conservatory down her, pond is full of frogspawn and the crocuses, snowdrops and daffs are springing up everywhere :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Pete


----------



## boysie39 (13 Feb 2009)

Jeezee Wizer, How are you going to smuggle that away on your honeymoon you'll have to leave something behind. :wink: :wink: 
Best of luck with it ,it sure is a big one, you could put trees on that thing and turn them into a forest :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: REgards Boysie.


----------



## Jenx (13 Feb 2009)

boysie39":25cbdvl9 said:


> Jeezee Wizer, How are you going to smuggle that away on your honeymoon you'll have to leave something behind. :wink: :wink:



The Missus ?
:wink: 

I can see him now, trying it !! 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## wizer (13 Feb 2009)

It's actually not too cold in my workshop as it's an attached garage which I've had a radiator run out to. Once I get a bit more insulation it will be toasty 8)


----------



## Jenx (13 Feb 2009)

Can't hardly wait to see some stuff off that Machine Wizer...
Really chuffed for you... as everyone seems to be 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 

Started 'gouging' yet ?


----------



## Woodmagnet (13 Feb 2009)

Congrats Tom, you'll have great fun with it marra.  8)


----------



## Mattty (13 Feb 2009)

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## wizer (13 Feb 2009)

I need a drive centre (which I just ordered off poolewood) and then I'm saving me pennies for a chuck. So any bowl work will have to be on the face plate. Going to look into that now.

The Supersaw just left me  Oh well.


----------



## Jenx (13 Feb 2009)

Great ! do yourself a wee friction chuck for reversing it out of scrap, and we'll have a bowl pic up by half nine ! 

8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## cornucopia (13 Feb 2009)

wizer":3cfvvuwa said:


> I need a drive centre (which I just ordered off poolewood) and then I'm saving me pennies for a chuck. So any bowl work will have to be on the face plate. Going to look into that now.
> 
> The Supersaw just left me  Oh well.



congratulations tom i hope you are both happy together  

what size thread is it?


----------



## wizer (13 Feb 2009)

Cheers George. it's a no2 morse taper with a thread of M33 x 3.5 

I just went out to fit the face plate and I couldn't get it on :? I'll have another play in the morning.


----------



## cornucopia (13 Feb 2009)

whats that in old langauge tom is it 1 1/2" by 16tpi ? i *may* have an old pollewood chuck from my euro 2000 days.


----------



## wizer (13 Feb 2009)

I really don't know tbh, but I suspect it's not the same. 1 1/2 inches is 38mm


----------



## Mattty (13 Feb 2009)

Where have you got the beastie from Tom? i had a quick google and couldn't find them being sold- They look expensive new?


----------



## maltrout512 (13 Feb 2009)

Just had a quick look on their site and if it's the same model it says

Spindle Thread 30mm x 3.5 p

Come on Tom photos :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mr Ed (13 Feb 2009)

Never let it be said that you approach things by half measures Tom! It looks like quite a thing.

I think the cup holder might be faulty as the previous owner appears to have spilt his coffee down the front a few times... :lol: 

Happy turning this weekend

Cheers, Ed

NB - just imagine the secret santa possibilities.... :wink:


----------



## wizer (13 Feb 2009)

EdSutton":1vkragfl said:


> I think the cup holder might be faulty as the previous owner appears to have spilt his coffee down the front a few times... :lol:



I actually had a go at cleaning it today  but the stains are various finishes so are hard baked on. Not sure how to shift it. Or even if I should bother as I'll probably get it that messy myself.


----------



## wizer (13 Feb 2009)

Mattty":1jyfxteq said:


> Where have you got the beastie from Tom? i had a quick google and couldn't find them being sold- They look expensive new?



It came 2nd hand from Blister. It's an Ozzie company:

http://www.woodfast.com.au/pdf/M910.pdf

Record are now branding them:

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/index.php? ... ed%20Lathe


----------



## Mattty (13 Feb 2009)

:shock: 8) :shock: 

There a bit pricy!


----------



## wizer (13 Feb 2009)

Mattty":3gqls64a said:


> There a bit pricy!



Yeh but who needs food and heat?


----------



## Paul.J (13 Feb 2009)

Nice one Tom.
I don't blame you getting a substantial lathe to start on.
This should last you for some time


----------



## Ironballs (13 Feb 2009)

Congrats on the new purchase Tom, just be careful of the spinny bits and big chisels with your history of luck. I've only had a crack at turning once and kept getting the butt end of a chisel rammed in my direction when attempting a rounded over curve


----------



## Blister (14 Feb 2009)

cornucopia":2d98r3is said:


> whats that in old langauge tom is it 1 1/2" by 16tpi ? i *may* have an old pollewood chuck from my euro 2000 days.



George 

it is M33 x 3.5 thread , same as my Statesmam 280

:wink:


----------



## cornucopia (14 Feb 2009)

Blister":la7pguw3 said:


> cornucopia":la7pguw3 said:
> 
> 
> > whats that in old langauge tom is it 1 1/2" by 16tpi ? i *may* have an old pollewood chuck from my euro 2000 days.
> ...



so theres a chance that it will be the same as the old poolewood 2000 & 3000? i will try to find the chuck today.


----------



## The Shark (14 Feb 2009)

Hi Wizer,
Welcome to the world of the beginner woodturner.
Hope you get much enjoyment from your new toy.
Look forward to seeing some of your work.

Malc


----------



## Vulthoom (14 Feb 2009)

Wow! Lovely machine.

I was looking longingly at one of these (or rather the Record branded Maxi2) the other day.

According to the specs it weighs in at a little under 600lbs.
How did you shift it!! :shock:


----------



## wizer (14 Feb 2009)

Vulthoom":14xy68e8 said:


> According to the specs it weighs in at a little under 600lbs.
> How did you shift it!! :shock:



I didn't 8) :lol: 

But then suffered the taunts of 'Fraud' :roll: :wink:


----------



## Vulthoom (14 Feb 2009)

wizer":1odqwpaa said:


> I really want to try and take it slowly and learn spindle work first...



Just what I said when I got my first lathe last year...

Then, after first fiddling with a piece of scrap wood for 5 minutes I slapped on a piece of spalted sycamore and out came the bowl gouge..  

You'll be on to hollow forms by next Tuesday!


----------



## johnny.t. (14 Feb 2009)

Come on wizer, I thought by this morning you would have had at least 10 different items up on the forum after an all night turning session  :lol:


----------



## wizer (14 Feb 2009)

Patience is a virtue my friends...


----------



## Vulthoom (14 Feb 2009)

wizer":18j1lg5j said:


> Patience is a virtue my friends...



How can you sleep with that machine sitting outside! :shock:


----------



## Vulthoom (14 Feb 2009)

Just as a matter of interest, what is inside the base?

I can see that the motor is behind the door under the headstock
but what's over on the right?


----------



## Jenx (14 Feb 2009)

Vulthoom":146qa453 said:


> Then, after first fiddling with a piece of scrap wood for 5 minutes I slapped on a piece of spalted sycamore and out came the bowl gouge..
> 
> You'll be on to hollow forms by next Tuesday!



   How familiar does _that_ sound !! 
Don't know if people would agree or not... but....
Bowls are much easier than that 'spindle-malarky' :wink:  

Get a nice two-pound round lump howling around at in excess of 2000 rpm, and start ramming metal prods at it... and out comes "a bowl".
None of that "coves & beads & pummels" nonsense !     

So - is he 'up' yet, do you think ?
Is he in his garage - merrily spinning away ?
did he even sleep ?
8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Vulthoom (14 Feb 2009)

Jenx":31lg8f1d said:


> So - is he 'up' yet, do you think ?
> Is he in his garage - merrily spinning away ?
> did he even sleep ?
> 8) )



I know where he is.......







You could get at least a double bed inside there.


----------



## Jenx (14 Feb 2009)

Ha ha ha ha ha ........... classic !

Thats wicked ! love it !!


----------



## Struan (14 Feb 2009)

haha, that's brilliant! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Vulthoom (14 Feb 2009)

He's still not appeared.......


----------



## Doug B (14 Feb 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jenx (14 Feb 2009)

His Cheque Bounced..... Blister's locked him in it :wink: :wink:


----------



## Woodmagnet (14 Feb 2009)




----------



## RATWOOD (14 Feb 2009)

congratulations tom lovely looking machine


----------



## John. B (14 Feb 2009)

Vulthoom,
The inverter lives in there. (got a 2 horsepower engine) :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 


John. B


----------



## wizer (14 Feb 2009)




----------



## Jenx (14 Feb 2009)

He's Up !!!!

Toast and tea, Sir ? Croisannts perhaps ? :wink:


----------



## Bodrighy (14 Feb 2009)

No he isn't, someone's doctored the picture unless he managed to turn that without moving the tools first. I reckon this is all a spoof and the lathe is actuually still at Blisters.  

Pete


----------



## Jenx (14 Feb 2009)

Ha ha ha I doidnt even SEE the vase till now... !!!!!
I meant that he was 'awake' ! but i see it there now ! 
Don't eyes play tricks sometimes ! 

Tom ... its ( lloyd grossman voice ) "over to you"... :wink:


----------



## wizer (14 Feb 2009)

God willing, I'll have something to show tomorrow. Don't get your hopes up tho. It'll be at least a couple of weeks of spindle work.


----------



## wizer (15 Feb 2009)

Ok so full day of play today. Nipped out this morning to get meself a 'perching stool' which I'll use mainly at the bench but might teach myself to use it at the lathe one day. might be useful for bowls. I also drove over to a boot fair which wasn't on! 

So's I gets back and has a play. Stuck a piece of oak on and roughed it down.







I've been having luck with the skew for planing. Allen showed me how to use it yesterday and I practised a bit today. Not perfect and when it digs in, it DIGS IN :shock: But I'm learning.

Then I set about it with the tools I have. I didn't really plan a shape, just mucking about.






Truncheon? Rounders Bat?  The 'handle' got a bit thin and I didn't bother to sand it. I'm not fully equipped with tools yet, so I couldn't do much in the way of beads and coves.

I then went on to a piece of Sapele. This shot shows the difference between roughed and planed.






(Planed on the right)

Bit more wacky this one. Was trying out different things. Tried doing beads with the skew, but failed 






Finished the day mounting some shelves above the lathe and a shelf for the grinder.






All in all good fun and can't wait to have another play. Going to order a gouge in the week. Probably one of the performs as I am a little strapped.

PS: No one told me about the SPLINTERS!!..... off to look for a pair of gloves....


:roll: :wink:


----------



## PowerTool (15 Feb 2009)

Looks like a fun day - like the small oak club,looks like it would fit nicely in the hand.
Good idea with the shelving and the grinder;it makes turning so much better when everything is accessible.

Andrew

P.S. - if you thought the splinters were bad today,try some purpleheart,or perhaps even a banksia nut (the devils gift to woodturning :evil: )


----------



## johnny.t. (15 Feb 2009)

Blimey wizer, if you hit someone with that oak club they should stay hit! :lol: :lol: 

Looks like youv'e been having fun  

JT


----------



## Jenx (15 Feb 2009)

Heh heh ! Good Man, Tom ! great start ! just great ! 

I love my skews, I must say.
Probably use them 'unothodoxly' ( is that a word ??? :lol: :lol: ), but they get the job done ! 

Big ( useful ) fishing priest you have made there ! 
and its great ! 

A note on Gloves - personally, I'm not in favour - to much chance of threads / loose material etc just having the merest opportunity of getting round a rotating shaft.. I just personally wouldn't take the chance of it.
.. others may happily 'advocate' ... but for me, No.
It'll be interesting to see what the 'experienced heads' think ... :wink: 

You're off to a fantastic Start my friend ...
long may that continue, and more power to your elbow, as they say! 
Brilliant !


----------



## Blister (15 Feb 2009)

I think the wife to be wanted the truncheon made so she can get Tom out of the workshop 

Tom :tongue9: (hammer) < The wife 

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Feb 2009)

Gloves, long droopy sleeves, long hair/ Any of these get caught at even 500 rpm and it's a recipe for pain at very least. Some turners won'yt let you near their lathe if you have rings, bracelets etc on even. 

Pete


----------



## wizer (15 Feb 2009)

I think the danger of wearing a fingerless glove on my left hand is quite low. But I'll bare it in mind.


----------



## loz (16 Feb 2009)

Have alook at this before you decide to wear gloves........

http://www.woodturnersresource.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1231146104/2


----------



## Jenx (16 Feb 2009)

I really hate the thought of you getting hurt Tom ( or anyone else for that matter.. ) .... please, really consider binning the 'glove' idea...

( Good heavens , I sound like my mother !!! :wink:  -- 'don't ride that motorbike over 50 miles an hour"......    )

I'd like for you to keep all your fingers and hands intact, if its all the same! ...


----------



## mark sanger (16 Feb 2009)

wizer 

That is a nice looking machine, good and solid so I have no doubt you will have years of fun and quality work coming off the production line.

Take care 

Mark


----------



## John. B (16 Feb 2009)

I think tom, you _could_ call that a *Priest* instead of a truncheon,

It then becomes a tool instead of a weapon :wink: :wink:

John. B


----------



## Bodrighy (16 Feb 2009)

Re your tools Tom. We have a guy in the club here, retired professional, turning out beautiful stuff and only uses a skew and scrapers. It can be done. Don't always need that 'special tool'

Pete


----------



## wizer (16 Feb 2009)

I agree, but a couple of gouges would be nice.


----------



## Jenx (17 Feb 2009)

Just a 'thought' Tom ... and I don't know if others may shoot this down as incorrect ... a 1/4 Bowl gouge will be mighty handy for use on both Sidegrain and Spindle turning... may be a 'useful' short term compromise.

I use one on spindles a lot, in preference sometimes to a detailing gouge, which I personally find to be "Bielzebub's Chisel" in terms of the ease of use.
The detailing ( or spindle ) gouge is a grabby little monkey of a thing, and an old fella who 'part times' at the place I get my wood told me _" you try a 1/4 Bowl Gouge Laddie, and come back & tell me how you get on with that instead"_ and I do like it, i have to say.

I guess its not got quite the refinement of a proper detailing gouge, but may offer a little compromise, to let you get going

HTH

:wink:


----------



## wizer (17 Feb 2009)

oops too late Jenx. I ordered an Iles Spindle Gouge last night! 

I looked around and it was either the really cheap Perform or the averagely priced Iles. There's something about the Ashley Iles company that I like so I was happy to put a bit of my not-so-hard earned cash their way. 

Next month I'll get a bowl gouge, but it wont be for a few months til I can afford a chuck so I'll have to look into face plate bowl turning.


----------



## Jenx (17 Feb 2009)

Sorry !    Too late ! 

I reckon you'll perhaps be better off with the Isles....
The perform, whilst being fine enough are perhaps not the absolute highest quality.. ( no doubt someone will take issue with that !! heh heh 8) 8)   ) ... I caught hold of a few in Axi's store last summer, and ... basically left them where they were... but I know some get on well with them, and really like using them.

Hamlet stuff is always worth a look.. nicely priced, and seem nice to use. I've only a couple of Hamlet tools, but I _do _like them.

Wouldn't want to start a 'brand loyalty / tools debate' , because I suppose they're all good in the right hands...
I'm sure you'll like the Isles. best of luck ! Sorry I was a bit late in thinking about the idea 8)


----------



## wizer (17 Feb 2009)

I'm one of those people who like everything to match, so unless I'm appalled by the Iles gouge (very unlikely), I'll stick to buying a tool a month until I have a set. I'm a long way off playing with hollowing tools, etc


----------



## Jenx (17 Feb 2009)

You and me Both ! Scares the beejeesus out of me, when I see what Mark / George / etc do with 'hollowing' !

I guess the important thing there is 'knowing ones limitations' and as one progresses, as the old TV ad used to say " one instinctibely knows when something is right " ... and I reckon I'll apply that to trying hollowing ! ..

So... look forward to Feb 2025, when I vow to post my first hollow form :wink: :wink:


----------



## wizer (18 Feb 2009)

Got in from work today and SWMBO and Baby were out. So I rushed into the workshop for a quick play before they came home to spoil my fun.

George kindly sent me some small offcuts for me to practise with and I had an idea to make some easter eggs with them. Should be good practise.







I didn't get to finish it and I'm waiting on my spindle gouge so I'll keep going with it next time. I am getting much more confident with the roughing gouge and the skew for planing. 

The wood is Sasafras (Yellow Heart?). Thanks again George.


----------



## Bodrighy (18 Feb 2009)

If you use the bottom corner of the skew you can do beads with it. I find it easy to get a good finish than with a spindle gouge. Also, when using the skew, only use the centre part. Mark it with a felt tip so you can see which bit is touching the wood. 

Pete


----------



## wizer (18 Feb 2009)

Cheers Pete, I have been trying to turn beads with the skew but more practise is needed. I'm getting better at planing and this time didn't get any dig ins and achieved lovely springy shavings. I think the wood probably helped this time. The Oak was a bit trickier.


----------



## maltrout512 (18 Feb 2009)

Tom your doing good, but it is quite hard to turn an egg to look like an egg. Even God had trouble. Very good practice all the same. Yo Tom Go Tom can't wait to see the next Tom. Are you still sleeping in the lathe!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wizer (18 Feb 2009)

Yes I have been studying eggs :shock: tonight. I think the peak circumference needs to be a bit lower down, making it 'dumpier'. As you say it's a bit of practise on these small bit of wood I have here and Easter's coming soon.

I'm off to 'bed'


----------



## Bodrighy (18 Feb 2009)

It depends on what egg you are using as a model. Chicken eggs are rounder at one end than the other ostrich eggs tend to be rounder altogether while turtles eggs are virtually spherical. As long asyour object is round in every direction it will undoubtedly be egg shaped. Me I like drawing amobae. Perfect every time :lol: :shock: 

Pete


----------



## jpt (18 Feb 2009)

Getting the shape right can be difficult especially when trying to learn the tools as well.

One tip I found useful is to get a picture of an egg full size and stick it to a piece of card. Then cut it in half lengtways, then cut out the inside so you are left with a piece of card with the outline of the shape.

When you are turning you can check the shape by holding the card behind the piece and see how you are getting on and what needs changing, you dont need to get it exact but it does help.

Works for fruit as well.

john


----------



## Paul.J (19 Feb 2009)

Tom.
I should just practice on some old cheap Pine until you get the hang of the tools and the shape of the eggs correct,and save the better timber you have until then.
Looking good though


----------



## penman (19 Feb 2009)

Hi
If you want a good easy to use hollowing too try this one
http://www.turningtools.co.uk/ashleyile ... gtool.html

I have both sizes in this one and find it wonderfully easy to use, no problems with getting the angles right the shape of the shaft (square) makes sure you get it right from the start.

Malcolm


----------



## wizer (19 Feb 2009)

I guess I should use pine to start with, but that's boring 

Malcom, thanks for suggesting that tool. It's very tempting, but I at least want to have a go with 'traditional tools' if I want to keep doing this for a long time then it will do me good to learn some of the 'basics'. I really want to do spindle work for a bit before I go to bowls and vessels.


----------



## johnny.t. (19 Feb 2009)

Keep it up Wizer, every time you put tool to wood you will be learning and getting better  . For example it occurred to me the other day I barely ever get a dig in now, its not something I consciously learned,it just stopped happening.
JT


----------



## John. B (19 Feb 2009)

Of course you could always turn some pens. 
I think you probably have enough tools to do those, and it's encouraging to have quick results :lol: :lol:
Keep going Tom, You're getting there.

John. B


----------



## wizer (19 Feb 2009)

John. B":1w4j53kf said:


> Of course you could always turn some pens.



Watch this space


----------



## Jenx (19 Feb 2009)

Good lad, keep practicing... 'every day's a school day'. 8) 8)


----------



## El-Zilcho (19 Feb 2009)

Wizer - I did my first pen today, and found it great fun. What is not fun is having your thread title running round my head all day, and singing it out loud in the supermarket  

Jenx - not every day is a school day - I'm on half term!


----------



## Jenx (19 Feb 2009)




----------



## mark sanger (19 Feb 2009)

keep up the good work wizer. Practice tool control over item to be made will pay dividends in the long run.

Take care 

Mark


----------



## boysie39 (19 Feb 2009)

Good work Wizer, when I come over in August I hope you'l give me a spin on your lathe. That will be after the computer lesson. I have a few of thoes Ashley Isles tools ans I think their top notch. REgards Boysie


----------



## wizer (25 Feb 2009)

Club Night tonight. Did my first bowl. Well, I call it a bowl....











It's not finished, I had some problems with the spiggot. But other than that I got to learn some basic skills and to practise them.

I'll do a full write up on the blog tomorrow.


----------



## Bodrighy (25 Feb 2009)

If that is oak, which it looks like to me, you have certainly jumped in the deep end. Not IME an easy wood to turn and get a good finish. 

It is a bowl by the way and a nice shape as well. What was the problem with the spigot?

Pete


----------



## loz (25 Feb 2009)

Lookin good !!


----------



## wizer (25 Feb 2009)

I left the spiggot a little long and I didn't flatten it. Which lead to it not running true. So the rim is not even all the way round and it doesn't sit right.

I did have a lot of problems with the oak. John.B came to my rescue offering me some of his sharp tools that where of a higher quality than the club's. Not sure if this was a good thing or not as now I want 2 new bowl gauges, a hollowing tool, etc, etc, etc


----------



## Bodrighy (25 Feb 2009)

wizer":3r1tks2c said:


> I did have a lot of problems with the oak. John.B came to my rescue offering me some of his sharp tools that where of a higher quality than the club's. Not sure if this was a good thing or not as now I want 2 new bowl gauges, a hollowing tool, etc, etc, etc


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Slow down Tom. I was lucky and got given some tools including things like ring tool, hook tool etc but have had to go back time and again and simply learn to use the basics like a skew etc. If you can control your urges do pens, only need a spindle gouge and excellent practice for small, contolled cuts, bowls, only need a spindle & bowl gouge. In fact I think I'll start a new thread asking what tools people have giot that they rarely if ever use.

Pete


----------



## Jenx (26 Feb 2009)

Nice one Tom ....
Getting there ! 
I agree with pete Re : Oak .... not the easiest stuff !


----------



## Blister (26 Feb 2009)

Jenx":unbjpke8 said:


> Nice one Tom ....
> Getting there !
> I agree with pete Re : Oak .... not the easiest stuff !




Oak :lol: 

sorts the men from the boys :wink: :wink: :wink: 


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## johnny.t. (26 Feb 2009)

wizer":35aw9dsr said:


> Well, I call it a bowl....



I'd call it a bowl too wizer  Good stuff.

When I started a few months ago all I had was oak and it is a bu##er to finish but looks nice when you have. Personally I love the stuff.

JT


----------



## TEP (26 Feb 2009)

If that is your first bowl, you ain't got nowt' to be ashamed of *Tom*. Quite good I think. Although I must agree it would have been easier with another type of timber.


----------



## wizer (26 Feb 2009)

Cheers guys. Yep I did some bowl work with Allen, but never completed one or even got it close to a finish.

The oak was a pig, especially on the little CCSL lathe with less than sharp tools. It really struggled


----------



## DaveL (26 Feb 2009)

Well yes that is a bowl, looks good to me. I like oak, don't care if its hard to work, just needs more practise.  

I see *The Slope TM* is still quite steep!


----------



## wizer (27 Feb 2009)

Cheers Dave. I'm just about to pull the trigger on one of these
Henry Taylor Bowl Gouge Superflute - 3/8" 

Should do me for starting with bowls and not too expensive.


----------



## Jenx (27 Feb 2009)

Yum !!!! :tool: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:  \/ :norm: 
Looks good !


----------



## wizer (6 Mar 2009)

Here we go again:







Thought I'd have a play today. Took a piece of Utile off the shelf and screwed it to the face plate.

It went reasonably well but I got quite a bit of tearout which not even 80g could tame.










I went through the grades to 320g anyway but it's not worth applying a finish. I've left it on the plate for now. Perhaps I will go back to it once I have setup the RS Fingernail jig. I was using a standard bowl gauge and I wasn't sure if or how you do a pull cut with one.






I left the base quite thick around the face plate. Mainly because I wasn't sure about how to finish the bottom. If I go back to it, I might either make one of those donut thingies or just carve a foot.


----------



## CHJ (6 Mar 2009)

Give it a coat of sanding sealer before you touch the surface again, may swell & give more support to the fibres and stop them pulling. 
If you can run to a friction sanding system like the "Grip a Disc" you wont get so many radial scratches either.


----------



## wizer (6 Mar 2009)

Cheers Chas. I was thinking about making one of those. They seem wildly expensive.


----------



## Jenx (7 Mar 2009)

Tom .. I'd be tempted to see her through to a finish, and apply a finish !

try and see if you can get a wee improvement on the surface if you can.. then, I'd be tempted to ram a good dose of wax at it when she's revving, and get the old paper towel to work, to melt it.
It's amazing what little imperfections carnauba/beeswax will disguise !

You might be surprised at how well she could end up ! 

8) 8)


----------



## loz (9 Mar 2009)

Looking good so far !,

( ps - if you manage to make sone of them sander thingies ( the spinny on e) post up the plans would you ? ;-) )


----------



## Bodrighy (9 Mar 2009)

If that is indeed your first attempt at a bowl then it's one to be proubnd of. The shape will, I assume be a bit flatter when parted off or were you leaving it with the screw holes in? Some do. The shape is not perhaps the usual but that doesn't make it bad. There are no rules regarding these things only what is pleasing to the eye and, in the case of bowls, practicallity. As said finish it of Tom and hang on to it for future reference. 

Pete


----------



## wizer (23 Mar 2009)

Got out into the workshop for a couple of hours last night. Just as well, as today I awoke with a rotten cold. 

On the way out of George's on Sat he offered Richard and I some offcuts he was going to chuck. Richard took a load of Elm blanks and I took a couple of blocks of spalted something or other? Beech?






On the way back from Leicester I was day dreaming about a plan I had for the blocks.

It was a bit knarley, so I planed it up so that it was perfectly square and true.






I then took a hand plane and cleaned up the planer marks and the end grain






Screwed it to the faceplate






When I put it on the lathe I checked my setup 3 or 4 times and even stepped back to think about it for a minute. I knew this was a hairy task. The lathe was started on it's slowest setting and then gradually brought up til the lathe vibrated a bit and then down til that stopped.

With my newly RS Jig sharpened bowl gouge I set about shaping the inside. All went fairly well. I've still got a lot to learn with turning but this was probably the best\quickest I have hollowed out a bowl shape. 






I carefully sanded the inside down to 1000g and took it off the face plate. Taking a hand plane I removed enough material from the bottom to vanish the screw holes.






I then went on to clean up the end grain with the plane and disaster struck. I didn't get a pic, but basically I split out the fibres of the side grain. This meant I'd have to re-cut the end. Once I had it looked wrong so I went for a design change. 

I took a compass and traced a line to follow the curve of the bowl and then...






....cut it out on the bandsaw. I had the wrong type of blade in the BS so it needed some cleaning up. No problem on the bobbin sander.






I then ran out of time and had to clear up and get back to my husband duties.






I've been thinking about it all day, staring at these pictures and I'm really not sure. It needs something else but I'm just not sure what. Perhaps I should not have curved it and just chucked it away. But I can't bare to throw stuff away. I must say that the wood isn't particularly beautiful but I guess that's why George was binning it. Still, it's all practice. I might do some sort of carving on the blank side.

What do you think. Please speak your mind. I can only learn through constrictive criticism.


----------



## loz (23 Mar 2009)

Needs a clock insert in it !!!

Loz


----------



## big soft moose (23 Mar 2009)

well its different 

its always worth experimenting even if it doesnt always work out. You could put it back on the lathe on the other side and turn a little pedestal then mount a nutcracker et voila a snack bowl (ask blister about the nut cracker he made before xmas)

on the oak bowl , what you need there is a sanding arbor in a drill with a foam backed disc - get some 40G and give it some welly , then work back up through the grades and finish - lots of mine were like that when i started out (the ocasional one still is)

if the tearing really wont sand out you could also put it back on the late and use a parting tool to cut a cove or line through it , or use a dremel to carve a design over it , or a pyrography iron , or ... lots of things ?

and if it doesnt work out then so what .. its all a learning experience.


----------



## wizer (23 Mar 2009)

loz":wxw9xs1l said:


> Needs a clock insert in it !!!
> 
> Loz



 As I walked out of the workshop I put it up on it's end and thought the same thing. :roll: 



Cheers Pete, I was thinking today about re-mounting that Utile bowl but at this early stage I don't think it's worth trying to save every failure.


----------



## mikec (23 Mar 2009)

Hi Wizer,

Don't give up on the oak, keep on with the sanding its worth finishing.

The spalted beech is worth keeping, you could turn another smaller bowl section in the square portion.

Even the bad jobs can become a useful lesson. I have loads of them   

Mike C


----------



## loz (23 Mar 2009)

You still have two bowls worth of timber there, dont let it go to waste, 

I do honestly - and im not taking the mick, think it would make a nice mantle clock !


----------



## Blister (23 Mar 2009)

Tom , well done :lol: 

I reckon you have a Olive container 

Bit of food safe finish 

Some slots done with a router for tooth picks to go in :lol: 

And Wallar , a practical party piece


----------



## wizer (23 Mar 2009)

yeeeaah, maybe. It still needs something, I think. Apart from looking like a clock blank, it's a bit clunky. Perhaps all the sides need to be tapered. Or maybe even the blank section undercut somehow.

:-k


----------



## Paul.J (23 Mar 2009)

Hows about ebonising the bowl part,even though you will be covering some of the nicer spalted area i think this would take some of the planess off the piece :?:
Just something else to try :roll:


----------



## wizer (23 Mar 2009)

I know what I'd do if I had a vacuum chuck and some skill. 

I'd re-mount it the other way around. shape out the bowl on the underside and then make a foot on the other side under the blank. If that makes sense.


----------



## Blister (23 Mar 2009)

wizer":2ugd4wp2 said:


> I know what I'd do if I had a vacuum chuck and some skill.
> 
> I'd re-mount it the other way around. shape out the bowl on the underside and then make a foot on the other side under the blank. If that makes sense.



Yes :lol: 

errr NO


----------



## wizer (23 Mar 2009)

I can't find a picture as an example. There's no way I could do it anyway.

I wonder if it would look better if the other side was curved? Like a lozenge shape?

Come on guys, give me your opinion, even if it's just 'bin it, your wasting your time'


----------



## johnny.t. (23 Mar 2009)

I'm with Mike, I would remount it and turn a smaller bowl in the flat bit and then probably do some more bandsawing and sanding to shape the sides around the bowl. could turn out nice :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (23 Mar 2009)

Did you see my post Tom as we posted the same time :roll:


----------



## Blister (23 Mar 2009)

wizer":3px912br said:


> I can't find a picture as an example. There's no way I could do it anyway.
> 
> I wonder if it would look better if the other side was curved? Like a lozenge shape?
> 
> Come on guys, give me your opinion, even if it's just 'bin it, your wasting your time'



Remember my comment 

draw what you want to make :wink: 

then you know what it will be before you start  rather than see what happens or does not happen :lol:


----------



## wizer (23 Mar 2009)

Cheers Paul, I did see. Ebonising is certainly an option. I have always wanted to try it. I think I'd do the opposite tho, have the outside black, showing the interesting spalting inside with the black lines in it.

Johnny I think that's what I'm going to do, re-shape it some how. It just needs lightening I think. I looks very heavy and clunky atm.

Allen, I like the olive bowl idea, but I'd rather make one of those a different way. I certainly will make one soon, maybe even with the other blank.

You are absolutely right about drawing it out before and I will listen _eventually_. In my defence I had it worked out in my mind. Simply a block with an offset bowl in it. I may have chamfered the edges to lift it a bit. But when the endgrain split out I was left with making an ad-hoc design decision. 

I think I'm going to go with a lozenge shape before I finally give up on it. Won't be til the weekend tho (assuming this nasty man-flu clears up)


----------



## CHJ (23 Mar 2009)

wizer":1dl9s6q5 said:


> ......(assuming this nasty man-flu clears up)



*Tom,* make sure it is 'flu' and not a reaction to the spalted wood-sanding dust.


----------



## Paul.J (23 Mar 2009)

> I think I'd do the opposite tho, have the outside black, showing the interesting spalting inside with the black lines in it.


Yes Tom that would look better :roll:


----------



## wizer (23 Mar 2009)

No tis just a cold Chas. I had the AirAce on for the whole session in the WS specifically because the cold was coming on.


----------



## Jenx (23 Mar 2009)

I'd be tempted to do a bowl in a different (darker) wood, and mount it at the "plain" end ... 

you know, so you get a 'positive / negative' ended piece ? 
8) 

Tricky getting 'nice' wood to contrast with S/B .... maybe something a bit radical on the colour... nice orangey padauk or something ? ...
something to 'challenge' the viewer ... 'striking', you know ?


Are you taking more of a liking to spalted beech now Tom ? 
It makes some gorgeous turned items. 8) 8)


----------



## PowerTool (23 Mar 2009)

Looks nice as it is;how about pyrography or carving in the flat end ? Just something to visually "balance" the bowl.

Andrew


----------



## big soft moose (23 Mar 2009)

wizer":ma9io0wm said:


> Cheers Paul, I did see. Ebonising is certainly an option. I have always wanted to try it. I think I'd do the opposite tho, have the outside black, showing the interesting spalting inside with the black lines in it.



woah there wizzzzzzer - spalted beech doesnt ebonise well , the rotten bits tend to burn first and you wind up with a very rough and nasty finish - leave that blow torch on the shelf (oak on the other hand...  )

if you really must ebonise your spalted beech use liberon ebonising wax.


----------



## wizer (23 Mar 2009)

Cheers for the info Pete. I was actually thinking of using Chestnut Spirit Die.

Tho I've been playing with sketching on the side of it to see if I can get a better shape. Quite like this.


----------



## johnny.t. (23 Mar 2009)

That sketching is very reminiscent of the work of Rolf Harris :lol: :lol: :lol: "can ya tell what it is yet" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (23 Mar 2009)

If you are struggling to think what to do with it my advice is to put it to one side and wait for an idea to pop up. May happen tomorrow may take months. If you push hard for ideas you nearly always end up doing something you regret IME.

Pete


----------



## Richard Findley (23 Mar 2009)

wizer":2fwew1s8 said:


> Cheers for the info Pete. I was actually thinking of using Chestnut Spirit Die.
> 
> Tho I've been playing with sketching on the side of it to see if I can get a better shape. Quite like this.



Hi Tom,

I was thinking something along those lines. You're gonna need to get imaginative to mount it successfully though!! 

Also, cutting to those lines, you may be changing it from a clock to a spoon  

Cheers,

Richard


----------



## wizer (23 Mar 2009)

yes I was worried it might just end up looking spoon shaped. I'd cut it on the bandsaw rather than re-mount it on the lathe.

I have until Friday morning to think about it. So I may change my mind. But either way I'm not happy with it as it is. So nothing ventured nothing gained.

Thanks guys.


----------



## loz (24 Mar 2009)

Looks like your going to end up with a Kuska, as in my Avatar !


----------



## Bodrighy (24 Mar 2009)

loz":3pryk1qs said:


> Looks like your going to end up with a Kuska, as in my Avatar !



What is a Kuskar Loz? Is it a spoon or a handled bowl. Also is it carved, look like it fromn the picture but that's a bit small to tell properly?

Pete


----------



## loz (24 Mar 2009)

Its a Scandinavian carved cup, mine below clickable, was done while camping a few years ago to kill time.

Split log with axe, trim to rough shape, carve with knife. The cup bowl burned out gradually by resting embers from the fire, then scraping away the burned section, - oiled finish.

use it when walking, camping etc.


----------



## Bodrighy (24 Mar 2009)

Thanks Loz, often wonderd but never thought to ask  

Pete


----------



## loz (24 Mar 2009)

I know of a great tutorial if your interested !


----------



## wizer (24 Mar 2009)

Yeh maybe Loz. Wasn't quite what I was aiming for. But could be an option.

I forgot to post this the other day:

When at Blister's the other week we was going to turn one of my green logs but thought better of it. Here it is sitting on Allen's lathe.






I _think _it's Chestnut.

When I got home I cut it round on the bandsaw and left it. Last week I roughed it out to a bowl shape.






However, disaster struck once again when on my final cleaning cut with the scraper, I hit the faceplate screws! 






D'oh #-o 






Oh well, I've put it up on a shelf in the workshop as an experiment in drying a roughed out bowl with no protection. I'm interested to see what will happen to it.

I refer you to my Sig...


----------



## loz (24 Mar 2009)

Sorry for the slight detour !

Looks like the bowl was going well, can i ask why you didn't turn a spigot/recess and chuck it, rather than using the faceplate thruout ?

Loz


----------



## wizer (24 Mar 2009)

I don't own a chuck. Can't afford one at the minute. I'm trying to hold off for as long as possible but a purchase is imminent. Probably this coming pay day.


----------



## loz (24 Mar 2009)

Ah! - good a reason as any !

Might find this of help in the meantime ? - although you probaby getting all the tips you need from your one to ones !!



http://bobhamswwing.com/Articles/No Chuck Bowl/No Chuck Bowl.htm


----------



## Blister (24 Mar 2009)

Tom

put it in a plastic bag with some shavings or it may dry out too fast and crack 

:wink:


----------



## big soft moose (24 Mar 2009)

Blister":3llj399h said:


> Tom
> 
> put it in a plastic bag with some shavings or it may dry out too fast and crack
> 
> :wink:



or just coat it all over with wax.

but before you do weigh it and make a note of the weight - then weigh on a monthly basis - when the weight doesnt change to all practical purposes its dry


----------



## wizer (24 Mar 2009)

Cheers chaps, I actually want it to fail. Call me odd...


----------



## wizer (24 Mar 2009)

A few weeks ago George sent me some scraps to practise with. I decided to make some eggs in time for easter. The idea was to make one a week. It hasn't really worked out like that. I got this far:






Tonight I had half an hour to have a quick play so I thought I'd finish it off.






It was sanded down to 1000g abranet and given 2 coats of SS. To finish I gave it a coat of Chestnut Woodwas 22 and buffed it with bog roll.

Reasonably pleased with it but the shape is a bit off. The big let down is the ends where I parted it off. I used small Iles spindle gouge but it left a mark at each end.











I tried to clean it up with a knife and sand paper. I might have another go with sand paper if I can be bothered.


----------



## Dave Atkinson (24 Mar 2009)

Hi Wizer

you could turn a jam chuck to finish off the ends.

Cheers Dave


----------



## wizer (4 Apr 2009)

I posted hereyesterday about extracting magnets from speakers.

This was what it was for:






An off cut of Iroko with the magnet glued into the bottom






Simples 8)


----------



## wizer (6 Apr 2009)

I wasn't going to post this but I found it in the workshop earlier...






It was meant to be a bud vase. It was going really well until the 'final' cut. Not sure what happened but it caught and put a great big scar in it. I couldn't be bothered to rescue it as it was just a bit of practice with green wood. As you can see, since Saturday it's split substantially. So lucky I didn't finish it.

However, I was quite proud of this:






I know the bead is not perfect but it nearly is. To think that's straight from the tool, no sand paper.


Ok, it's a start at least


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (6 Apr 2009)

Whay I got to get on my lathe today...two hours just
flew by...lol
Had a lump of beech but it had dried out and had shakes,splits
right through but it was very enjoyable..To just use the chisels and see
what effects you get...
But I think I had better take some lessons before I tackle a lamp
base like the one you had a go at..
You seem to have got the shape and form right..also as you said
it had no sanding..
Did you notice the large shakes in the base before you started to turn the 
lamp or was it a surprise.


----------



## loz (7 Apr 2009)

wizer":27ule4sh said:


> However, I was quite proud of this:



Nice lines, I knew you would start enjoying that spindle work !


Loz


----------

